# Ciclogénese explosiva de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2007 às 22:47)

Link: Ciclogénesis del  5-6 Noviembre de 1997


----------



## Minho (21 Jun 2007 às 22:54)

*Re: Ciclogénese de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997*

A propósito desta Ciclogénese Explosiva não sei se se lembram desta notícia...   




> EL TEMPORAL / RESTO DE LA PENINSULA
> 
> El temporal arrasa la Península, de Huelva a los Pirineos
> 
> ...



http://www.elmundo.es/1997/11/07/sociedad/07N0048.html


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Ciclogénese de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997*

*05/11/1997 07:41*






*05/11/1997 13:56*









*05/11/1997 17:31*






*06/11/1997 03:50*






*06/11/1997 07:20*







*Um texto que encontrei sobre o assunto:*
Outubro e Novembro desse ano foram dificeis, ao todo morreram 40 pessoas. Poucos dias antes (31 de Outubro) foi quando morreram 29 pessoas nos Açores no deslizamento de Ribeira Quente.





Fonte: As cheias no sul de Portugal em diferentes bacias hidrográficas (PDF)


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2007 às 14:24)

*Re: Ciclogénese de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997*

Link: *Rio Guadiana, as cheias, as secas, e o terramoto de 1755 nos termos de Juromenha e Olivença*


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2007 às 21:38)

*Re: Ciclogénese de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997*

Muito interessante, ainda me recordo de ver as notícias desses dias na TV. Esse ano de 1997 foi muito completo, tivemos de tudo desde cheias a nevões passando pela primavera mais quente de sempre. Uma pena as mortes...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Nov 2008 às 17:45)

Faz hoje 11 anos que o Algarve e o Alentejo sofriam a inclemência da meteorologia.
Fui vasculhar nos meus arquivos e descobri o "Público" do dia 7 cuja capa






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

dava conta das mortes registadas .
O destaque do Público  desse dia não podia deixar de ser o relato dessa ocorrência:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]






[/URL] 

[/IMG]







[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Peço desculpa pela má qualidade das fotos mas é só para dar uma ideia como a imprensa de referência tratou o assunto no dia a seguir.
11 anos volvidos, pela mesma altura, as coisas estão bem mais calminhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2008 às 00:16)

Facto verídico não gosto de falar disto, mas já que vi este tópico vou deixar o meu relato desse dia.

Vamos lá contar os factos que assisti nesse fim de tarde e início de noite que vivi a caminho de Olhão. Nesse dia fui com o meu pai trabalhar para Ferreira do Alentejo um dia estava nublado, mas sem chuva, por volta das 16 horas o engenheiro da obra avisa-nos que ouviu na rádio que o sul do país vai ser afectado às 20 horas por uma tempestade, na minha memória estava as mortes causadas há uma semana na Ribeira Grande nos Açores, lembro-me de dizer ao meu pai vamos embora, esta é a mesma tempestade que matou nos Açores vamos partir para casa o quanto antes, arrancámos por volta das 17 horas rumo a casa, foi uma viagem penosa, assustadora e arrepiante, não gosto muito de falar sobre isto, até à cidade de Beja apanhámos alguma chuva, fizemos uma pequena paragem numa tasca ao pé de Beja, e a Tv estavam a alertar as pessoas para o temporal que vinha aí, mas que bela sandocha de presunto e de pão caseiro , de volta, antes de Castro Verde começa a chover com alguma intensidade, de Castro Verde a Ourique apanhámos picos de precipitação mesmo mesmo muito muito forte, chegámos a Ourique apanhámos o IC1 directo ao Algarve, começa a chover na zona da Aldeia dos Palheiros de uma forma tão copiosa, tão assustadora, e o vento medonho que pensámos encostamos ou seguimos, eu disse vamos devagarnem que seja a 10 km/h mas vamos, na zona entre Santana da Serra e São Marcos da Serra, vinhamos a 10 km/h não se via palmo à nossa frente, isto eram cerca das 19h45m, lembro-me o meu pai dizer isto vai haver mortos e muita destruição, temos que sair daqui com calma mas ficar aqui será pior, lá viemos lentamente nós e o Autocarro Expresso a caminho do Algarve, sempre a chover copiosamente até à entrada da Via do Infante, a partir do nó de Albufeira até Olhão chovia muito miudinho parecia outro país, como eu costumo dizer depois do "inferno entrámos no paraíso", (tal foi a mudança radical em poucos quilómetros), o vento esse fez estragos em Faro, Olhão e etc, chegámos a casa, lembro-me de ver as notícias e dizerem existem vítimas mortais no Alentejo, lembrou-me logo as palavras do meu pai, nesse dia 12 pessoas perderam a vida num fim de tarde, início de noite mortífera.

Bom, isto foi o relato mais emocionante que pude fazer, não gosto de falar deste temporal.

Dentro do mesmo assunto: No Verão seguinte a partir de Junho até Setembro 3 a 4 dias por semana ía com o meu pai trabalhar a colocar portas, escadas e etc, em Ourique cerca de 40 casas para as pessoas que tinham ficado sem habitação nessas cheias, isto em 1998 onde apanhei no mês de Junho temperaturas a rondar os 42ºC - 43ºC, em 2001 tive lá na urbanização logo à entrada de Ourique e o que vejo 5 casas habitadas, o resto tudo fechado e algumas com vidros partidos e ninguém a morar lá, será que voltaram a morar nos locais de risco e não foram para aquela zona que é mais segura?

Tantos milhões investidos para nada, neste país existem realmente coisas muito estranhas.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2008 às 00:39)

Excelente relato algarvio1980


----------



## vitamos (7 Nov 2008 às 10:09)

Impressionantes os artigos e relato... Excelente pesquisa também! 

Não me recordava da situação mas assim que comecei a ver os artigos lembrei-me claramente das notícias desse dia na TV. Foi uma tragédia de dimensões consideráveis


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Facto verídico não gosto de falar disto, mas já que vi este tópico vou deixar o meu relato desse dia.
> 
> Vamos lá contar os factos que assisti nesse fim de tarde e início de noite que vivi a caminho de Olhão. Nesse dia fui com o meu pai trabalhar para Ferreira do Alentejo um dia estava nublado, mas sem chuva, por volta das 16 horas o engenheiro da obra avisa-nos que ouviu na rádio que o sul do país vai ser afectado às 20 horas por uma tempestade, na minha memória estava as mortes causadas há uma semana na Ribeira Grande nos Açores, lembro-me de dizer ao meu pai vamos embora, esta é a mesma tempestade que matou nos Açores vamos partir para casa o quanto antes, arrancámos por volta das 17 horas rumo a casa, foi uma viagem penosa, assustadora e arrepiante, não gosto muito de falar sobre isto, até à cidade de Beja apanhámos alguma chuva, fizemos uma pequena paragem numa tasca ao pé de Beja, e a Tv estavam a alertar as pessoas para o temporal que vinha aí, mas que bela sandocha de presunto e de pão caseiro , de volta, antes de Castro Verde começa a chover com alguma intensidade, de Castro Verde a Ourique apanhámos picos de precipitação mesmo mesmo muito muito forte, chegámos a Ourique apanhámos o IC1 directo ao Algarve, começa a chover na zona da Aldeia dos Palheiros de uma forma tão copiosa, tão assustadora, e o vento medonho que pensámos encostamos ou seguimos, eu disse vamos devagarnem que seja a 10 km/h mas vamos, na zona entre Santana da Serra e São Marcos da Serra, vinhamos a 10 km/h não se via palmo à nossa frente, isto eram cerca das 19h45m, lembro-me o meu pai dizer isto vai haver mortos e muita destruição, temos que sair daqui com calma mas ficar aqui será pior, lá viemos lentamente nós e o Autocarro Expresso a caminho do Algarve, sempre a chover copiosamente até à entrada da Via do Infante, a partir do nó de Albufeira até Olhão chovia muito miudinho parecia outro país, como eu costumo dizer depois do "inferno entrámos no paraíso", (tal foi a mudança radical em poucos quilómetros), o vento esse fez estragos em Faro, Olhão e etc, chegámos a casa, lembro-me de ver as notícias e dizerem existem vítimas mortais no Alentejo, lembrou-me logo as palavras do meu pai, nesse dia 12 pessoas perderam a vida num fim de tarde, início de noite mortífera.



Excelente relato, *Herculano*, daquilo que se passou há já 11 anos atrás.
Foi com certeza um acontecimento muito marcante, para te lembrares de tudo com tantos pormenores.
Quando há algo muito intenso que nos acontece, não esquecemos nunca, nem que tenha sido no início das nossas vidas.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2008 às 22:56)

Ainda me recordo desse temporal aqui em Setúbal ninguém lhe passaria pela cabeça o que estava a acontecer mais a sul, a chuva não era nada do outro mundo aqui em Setúbal e o vento não dava a entender nada de muito fora do normal...Mas acabou por ser uma grande tragédia um pouco mais a sul.


----------



## Lightning (8 Abr 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: (Fotos) Ciclogénese explosiva de 5 e 6 de Novembro de 1997*

Tal como prometi, aqui vão as fotos das cheias de Corroios (que aconteceram devido a esta ciclogénese explosiva). Nunca mais esquecerei estes dias, em que a água, pela primeira vez, chegou à minha porta (para terem uma ideia a água teve que transbordar uma vala com quase 3 metros de profundidade para conseguir chegar à minha rua). Algumas das barreiras desta vala foram ARRANCADAS e levadas. 

Nesta noite Corroios apareceu no telejornal, na SIC, pela primeira vez, numa reportagem onde se podiam ver caixotes do lixo a boiar em quase dois metros de água e também alguns carros a boiarem.

Algumas destas fotos foram cedidas pelo Professor Manuel Lima da Escola Secundária João de Barros (que na altura estava presente no evento, conseguindo assim este testemunho). Um muito obrigado a ele.

O resto das fotos consegui adquiri-las em jornais.






*Esta é a vala ao pé da minha casa, com bastante profundidade. A água saiu dos limites da vala e percorreu toda a estrada abaixo, até "desaguar" no moinho de maré. Foram arrastados alguns veículos, muito, muito lixo, foram destruídos muros.*






*Esta era na altura uma zona de campos agrícolas e algumas quintas (actualmente é a zona do McDonald's e da BP, do jardim da quinta da água e da rotunda do metro transportes do sul) que ficou totalmente submersa. Tudo o que aqui estava plantado deixou de existir...
*





*Quando parou de chover os bombeiros e alguns populares começaram a prestar auxílio a quem precisava e a tirar as viaturas que estavam submersas até meio.*






*Zona junto à actual EN10 (por onde passa a linha do metro).*






*Área onde desagua a Vala Real de Corroios (a mesma vala que transbordou ao pé da minha casa). Vê-se bem pela foto o caudal e a corrente que a vala levava... Como fundo podem ver o Moinho de Maré.*






*A EN10 (uma das principais estradas de Corroios) em minutos transformou-se em algo muito parecido a uma autêntica rua de veneza... Apenas os jipes e os carros com mais potência/mais altos conseguiam atravessar este rio...*

Peço desculpa pela qualidade de algumas fotos, pois são antigas e tiradas de jornais. Espero que tenham gostado desta mini foto-reportagem. 

P.S.: Depois, mais tarde, para terem uma ideia melhor, tiro uma foto à vala, para ficarem a perceber melhor a dimensão destas cheias.

Alexandra_Silva, se precisares de mais informações ou fotografias manda-me uma MP ou então escreve um post-resposta aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Abr 2009 às 10:04)

Boa reportagem e fotos. Conheço bem a zona e para ficar nesse estado imagino o que choveu.


----------



## Chingula (16 Abr 2009 às 20:29)

A situação Meteorológica enquadrou-se numa série de situações fora do comum - Temporais de Outubro e Novembro de 1997 - que originaram inundações urbanas, cheias em linhas de água, perda de vidas humanas e avultados prejuízos materiais.

Entre 17 e 27 de Outubro:
Região de Lisboa - Chuvada nos dias 18 e 20.
Região de Beja - Chuvada dia 21.
Região de Monchique e Barlavento Algarvio - Chuvada na madrugada de 26.

Após o temporal nos Açores (S. Miguel), na madrugada de 31 de Outubro, a perturbação associada, provocou forte chuvada na região de Lisboa em 2 de Novembro.
No dia 4, novo agravamento das condições meteorológicas com o cavamento muito acentuado de uma depressão, no final do dia 5, que atravessou o Sul de Portugal Continental de Sagres a Elvas - Ciclogénese explosiva; decaimento da pressão atmosférica à superfície, superior a 19 hPa em 24 horas (condição necessária). Este facto originou vento muito forte com rajadas por vezes superiores a 100 km/h, em algumas regiões do Alentejo e Algarve. 
A ciclogénese deu-se, no dia 5, em ar tropical marítimo (quente e húmido) daí as quantidades elevadas de precipitação.
Só na fase posterior, já no dia 6, e na massa de ar polar se define a "gota fria" em altitude. 
Esta situação foi mais gravosa nas regiões a Sul do Tejo, tendo causado 11 mortos, cerca de 40 feridos e prejuízos superiores a 4 milhões de contos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Ontem andei um Odemira a fazer um "peddy photo", e acabei por passar junto à ponte do rio Mira, onde estavam as marcas registadas das consequências dessa ciclogénese.

Fotografias:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

Acerca desta *ciclogénese explosiva *encontrei uma reportagem no *MeteoBadajoz*:

http://meteo-badajoz.blogspot.pt/2011/11/14-aniversario-de-la-riada-de-badajoz.html


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2015 às 23:35)

Encontrei isto no MeteoBadajoz:





(5-6 de novembro de 1997)
"Faz 18 anos que Badajoz sofria A PIOR ENCHENTE da sua história recente"
Criou o Caos deixando mais de 120-150mm e ventos de 130km/h.
Já me falaram algumas vezes nisso, ouve muita destruição pelo Alentejo, Algarve e Extremadura(principalmente em Badajoz). Mortos, feridos, desaparecidos, casas destruídas...aqui em Arronches não sei bem o que aconteceu, só me disseram que o rio ainda chegou a galgar as pontes. Esta tempestade jamais será esquecida principalmente por quem a presenciou,


----------

